# Amplificador clase AB TDA2052



## jasonxdied (May 20, 2012)

Hola a todos! Posteo un amplificador que hice ya hace un tiempo y queria compartilo con ustedes por todas las veces que me ayudaron con algunos proyectos, o problemas varios.
Les comento que lo tengo en uso en conjunto con el preamplificador rotel que se encuentra posteado en esta comunidad por mnicolau. La verdad que en el conjunto suena de maravilla. Este es un amplificador clase AB de 60w musicales (33W rms con una carga de 8 Ohms o 40W rms con carga de 4 ohms), cuenta con la posibilidad de mutear la salida de audio con una simple conmutacion, baja distorcion armonica, etc. Es de muy simple armado y con muy pocos componentes. 
Les dejo una pcb de este amplificador realizada por mi en PCBWizard, en base al circuito que se encuentra en el datasheet.
Desde ya muchas gracias y espero que este amplificador les sea provechoso para todos los que quieran armarlo.


----------



## jahrliños (May 22, 2012)

Muy buenas prestaciones tiene este amplificador. Es la version mejorada del TDA 2050, ya que posee mute y st by. Voy a ver si puedo jugar un poco con este Integrado y configurarlo en puente igual que un TDA 2040.

Saludos.


----------



## imabest (May 27, 2012)

bueno lo que me gusta de ese IC, es que puede trabajar a los 14.4v como para el auto, y no necesita fuente partida para funcionar, lo que no me gusta es la calidad de audio como sucede en todos los ic que trabajan con fuente simple. por esto no lo considero como una "MEJORA" del tda2050, que tiene excelente calidad de audio y a mi ver tienen la misma potencia.

en lo personal pienso yoque mas bien es otra opción muy buena para el diseño de amplificadores, que si es por calidad de sonido me voy por el tda2050 y por prestaciones el tda2025.

y gracias por compartir tu diseño.


----------

